# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Диана Нечаева

## LaRush

Вот наш проект))
давайте знакомиться)))
http://www.lastfm.ru/music/Diana+Netchaeva

если кто хочет - вышлю еще записи арт-рока..))
кстати, violin on fire на last fm тоже артроковый)


С Уважением, Сабиров Рушан
8-926-546-60-39
rushan@musicalrepublic.ru

----------


## Лев

*LaRush*,
 Серьёзные работы - молодцы!!!

----------


## Микеланджело

Прикольно, можно еще))

----------


## Ольгадайченко

Молодец! :Ok:

----------


## Aniva

Спасибо, очень хорошо.

----------

